# Programme wollen sich mit nicht vorhandenem Java öffnen



## Thaiven (9. Februar 2018)

*Programme wollen sich mit nicht vorhandenem Java öffnen*

Hallo,

da ich zur zeit wieder etwas Minecraft Feed the Beast mit meinen Freunden spiele, bin ich (leider) auf Java angewiesen.

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Der Feed the Beast server will sich mit einem Java ausführen, das ich längst gelöscht und ersetzt habe.

Neustarten usw. hat nichts gebracht, de- und wieder installieren auch nichts!
Bei meinem Freund hat es sofort geklappt.


Würde mich sehr über schnelle Antworten freuen, ich weiß das das Forum eher nicht für solche Dinge gedacht ist, aber man kann ja mal fragen.


----------



## masterX244 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Programme wollen sich mit nicht vorhandenem Java öffnen*

Linux oder windows?
Die weiteren Schritte zur Analyse hängen davon ab


----------

